# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الاخوة الافاضل اي انواع الاخشاب افضل؟

## ابن عمر الذهبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الافاضل ان شاء الله انوي عمل مكتبة صغيرة - شخصية - لكن لا ادري اي انواع الاخشاب افضل؟ انا اريدها متوازنة  بين الجودة و التكلفة انا لازلت طالب بالكلية ( ابتسامة )افيدوني ماجورين ان شاء الله

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

هناك نوع جيد بالنسبة للطلبة :Smile: يسمى بالفرنسية le boie rouge...

----------


## ابن عمر الذهبي

> هناك نوع جيد بالنسبة للطلبةيسمى بالفرنسية le boie rouge...


بارك الله فيك  :Smile:  انا من مصر النجار لا يفهم هذا الكلام 
لو لديك فكرة هو اخبرني ان خشب الكونتر جيد فماذا تقول؟

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

هل تقصد : الكونتر بلاكي ...إذا كان هو فليس بجيد...

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> بارك الله فيك  انا من مصر النجار لا يفهم هذا الكلام 
> لو لديك فكرة هو اخبرني ان خشب الكونتر جيد فماذا تقول؟


الكونتر ضعيف أخى الذهبي وبعد فترة يتقوس وقد يتآكل لأن الموجود بالأسواق المصرية ردئ الصناعة .وإن بحثت لدى تجار الأثاث القديم فقد تجد مكتبة نحفة بسعر رخيص .

----------


## عبد الرحمان المغربي

أراك قد انقلبت مقاولا يا أبا محمد...

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

أخي الكريم/

خشب الكونتر أنواع؛ فمنه الأندونيسي وهو من أعلى الأنواع، لذا تجده غاليًا بعض الشيء، ومنه ما يُطلَق عليه اسم: "الدولية" وهو جيِّدٌ في مرتبة بعد الأندونيسي، وهناك نوعٌ صيني وهو أردأ الأنواع، وسعره رخيص، وهناك أنواعٌ أخرى غير ذلك لا تحضُرُني الآن.
ولكن الكونتر - إن شاء الله - يتحمَّل معك، ولو كنتَ من سكان هذه المناطق لأفدتُّكَ من أي تشتري، وهي: (المعادي القديمة، أو الجديدة، أو دار السلام، أو حدائق المعادي، أو ما يُجاورها).
ولو كنتَ من خارجها أفدتُّك بما أعلم، ولعلِّي أسأل لك أصحابي في ذلك.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> أراك قد انقلبت مقاولا يا أبا محمد...


أضحك الله سنك أخانا الحبيب  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ابن عمر الذهبي

> أخي الكريم/
> خشب الكونتر أنواع؛ فمنه الأندونيسي وهو من أعلى الأنواع، لذا تجده غاليًا بعض الشيء، ومنه ما يُطلَق عليه اسم: "الدولية" وهو جيِّدٌ في مرتبة بعد الأندونيسي، وهناك نوعٌ صيني وهو أردأ الأنواع، وسعره رخيص، وهناك أنواعٌ أخرى غير ذلك لا تحضُرُني الآن.
> ولكن الكونتر - إن شاء الله - يتحمَّل معك، ولو كنتَ من سكان هذه المناطق لأفدتُّكَ من أي تشتري، وهي: (المعادي القديمة، أو الجديدة، أو دار السلام، أو حدائق المعادي، أو ما يُجاورها).
> ولو كنتَ من خارجها أفدتُّك بما أعلم، ولعلِّي أسأل لك أصحابي في ذلك.


حزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك 
انا من الهرم 
واستغلالا للتعاون انا اود ان اعرف هل 40سم ارتفاع للرف الواحد مبالغ فيه ام لا؟ و ما هو الارتفاع المناسب للرف؟

----------


## ابو عمر المحيسن

ما رأيكم بخشب الزان .؟؟؟

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ما رأيكم بخشب الزان .؟؟؟


هو أفضل قطعاً لكنه نادر وغالى الثمن جداً

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيكم.. نعم بالنسبة لـ 40 سم مبالغ فيه، أرى أنَّ أعلى ارتفاع للرف مناسب 32سم أو نحوها قليلًا. وعرض الرف 23 سم أونحوها.

----------


## ابن عمر الذهبي

> بارك الله فيكم.. نعم بالنسبة لـ 40 سم مبالغ فيه، أرى أنَّ أعلى ارتفاع للرف مناسب 32سم أو نحوها قليلًا. وعرض الرف 23 سم أونحوها.


جزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك
و بارك الله فيك 
ان شاء الله ساسير مسترشدا بقولك 
لكن هل لاحد الاخوة راي اخر ؟ فهذا الامر محير لي و امضي فيه اوقات طويلة 
فاي اخ لديه نصيحة فلا يبخل بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ابن العثماني

> بارك الله فيكم.. نعم بالنسبة لـ 40 سم مبالغ فيه، أرى أنَّ أعلى ارتفاع للرف مناسب 32سم أو نحوها قليلًا. وعرض الرف 23 سم أونحوها.


الشيخ الفاضل اوافقك علي ان هذا الارتفاع مبالغ فيه لكن هذا العرض 23 غير جيد فلو كان العرض 30 سم او اكبر من ذلك لربما كان افضل 
و فعلا ارجو من الاخوة ان يجيبوا هل الكونتر مناسب ام لا ؟ فهذا مفيد ان شاء الله

----------

